# like fishing, fish keeping, parrots etc.. click here



## tropicaldom (Mar 10, 2006)

come join the new forum

www.forumcircle.com/fishthings

everyone welcome, hope to see all u soon


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

YOU again, spamming us again?

I just logged on and found this. If I find more of these as I look around, you are SO banned. We warned you last time about this, and will not have you jamming everything up with your spam like you did last time.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

:chair: :chair:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

i think we just need to boot this kid and get it over with. :roll:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah. Apparently he finally gets it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Alrighty, well in that case I'm going to close it


----------

